# For all the Weight Weenies - the Raleigh Chopper



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It's not about the bike folks. He passed 41 cyclists -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jba8gLgGz1g


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

My best friend used to have one of those when I was a kid. I thought it was the coolest bike.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

That's so cool. Go Jens!

He's done a number of races/rides, and has more planned, all to raise money for blood cancer research. More at his blog site.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I had one! A wheelie machine. It also had a terrifying death wobble at extreme speeds.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> It's not about the bike folks. He passed 41 cyclists -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jba8gLgGz1g


Right. All you need is a 6.1W/kg FTP (he managed 412 Watts taking the hour record) and to "race" against mortals.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That's awesome. The jean cut off shorts and sneakers really round it out.


----------



## bigwheel jones (Aug 8, 2009)

harryman said:


> I had one! A wheelie machine. It also had a terrifying death wobble at extreme speeds.


I can back that up. I had one and it once threw me on my forehead at speed with the death wobble. Or so I'm told, I have no memory of the crash. Other than that it was a sweet bike.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I can beat him on his chopper going the other way, downhill on my $399 Windsor :thumbsup:


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

I grew up in central London and the the colour of the Chopper you owned was a reflection of how wealthy your parents were. I bugged my dad for over a year about buying one. I eventually managed to get him down to the bike shop and ended up with a bloody Raleigh 18 girls bike because it was £5.00 cheaper. I never lived it down and I am certain the experience left me scarred - to this day I blame it for my lust for beautiful bikes!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mambo said:


> I grew up in central London and the the colour of the Chopper you owned was a reflection of how wealthy your parents were. I bugged my dad for over a year about buying one. I eventually managed to get him down to the bike shop and ended up with a bloody Raleigh 18 girls bike because it was £5.00 cheaper. I never lived it down and I am certain the experience left me scarred - to this day I blame it for my lust for beautiful bikes!


Was this your dad? -


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Was this your dad? -


Yep, just about sums it up!


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

all things being equal... a lighter bike will make the same person faster. 
I'm sure Peyton Manning can beat me in a game of football if his ball weighed 4 times as much also. 

Cool that he's mashing it up the hill trying to raise money tho.


----------

